# 2-29-12 Plowing



## 04ram1500 (Nov 10, 2010)

I finally got to go out plowing!  Only the 3rd time this season. Here is a quick video. Only got about 1.5" - 2.0" but still enough to push. This was all recorded from my dash cam.

Enjoy.


----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

Nice video. Do you have aftermarket exhaust?


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

nice video
u need run wipers more 
That sno-way plow


----------



## 04ram1500 (Nov 10, 2010)

exmark;1463740 said:


> Nice video. Do you have aftermarket exhaust?


Thanks, yes I put on a Banks Monster exhaust.



antlerart06;1463740 said:


> nice video
> u need run wipers more
> That sno-way plow


Thank you. It is* not* a Sno-Way plow. It* is *a Snowdogg plow made by Buyers.


----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

04ram1500;1463881 said:


> Thanks, yes I put on a Banks Monster exhaust.
> 
> Is the system really noticeable? I only ask because I am actually looking at that same set for my f.250, and I do around 30 driveways and 2 apartment complexes along with my lots. I just don't want to get a complainant about exhaust. Thanks


----------



## 04ram1500 (Nov 10, 2010)

It is very noticeable. When on the gas, you can hear it about 400 feet away...
If it didn't cost me $ 500+ It would already be taken off the truck.
Don't get me wrong, I like it. I just have to be carefull what properties I handle early in the morning.

In your case with that many residentials you would want to avoid this system. I can assure you there would be many complaints.


----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

04ram1500;1464444 said:


> It is very noticeable. When on the gas, you can hear it about 400 feet away...
> If it didn't cost me $ 500+ It would already be taken off the truck.
> Don't get me wrong, I like it. I just have to be carefull what properties I handle early in the morning.
> 
> In your case with that many residentials you would want to avoid this system. I can assure you there would be many complaints.


 Well I might check out borla systems. Ive heard they have some mufflers that arnt to loud. I don't want it to loud but at the same time not stock lol. I just bought this new truck and my last one had straights on it. So im just trying to get a little ahead of stock.


----------

